# medical team conference 99367



## nikki_coder (Jul 3, 2018)

Does anyone know if you can bill CPT code 99367 (medical team conference with patient or family NOT present) and an E/M code on the same day?   Or would you instead combine both services and use the time spent during the conference as part of your E/M level?


----------



## NiteshlalKoyalkar (Jul 5, 2018)

HI, 

 Medical team conferences include face-to-face participation by a minimum of three qualified health care professionals from different specialties or disciplines (each of whom provide direct care to the patient), with or without the presence of the patient, family member(s), community agencies, surrogate decision maker(s) (eg, legal guardian), and/or caregiver(s).  The participants are actively involved in the development, revision, coordination, and implementation of health care services needed by the patient.  Reporting participants shall have performed face-to-face evaluations or treatments of the patient, independent of any team conference, within the previous 60 days.

Physicians or other qualified health care professionals who may report evaluation and management services should report their time spent in a team conference with the patient and/or family present using evaluation and management (E/M) codes (and time as a key controlling factor for code selection when counseling and/or coordination of care dominates the service).  These introductory guidelines do not apply to services reported using E/M codes (see E/M services guidelines).  However, the physician must be directly involved with the patient, providing face-to-face services outside of the conference visit with other physicians, qualified health care professionals, or agencies.

Reporting participants shall document their participation in the team conference as well as their contributed information and subsequent treatment recommendations.

No more than one individual from the same specialty may report 99366...99368 at the same encounter.

Individuals should not report 99366...99368 when their participation in the medical team conference is part of a facility or organization service contractually provided by the organization or facility.

HOPE THIS HELPS.


----------

